# 2-axis eyes



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are some videos of the eye assembly and installation. I didn't mention it in the videos ,but it would be best if the eyes,linkage and servo arms are assembeled before putting the servo plate goes on. It is a pain to do but a lot easier than taking it all apart several times.

eye socket video by bfjou812 - Photobucket


----------

